# 7/28 Vis report: Russian Freighter, 3 barges and Patty Barge



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Vis report 7/28


Russian Freighter: 8 ft
3 Barges: 5 ft
Patty Barge: 5 ft


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

That sucks!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

that explains why we didn't catch any fish yesterday


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

This is one of the worst years I've seen for river run off and bad vis. Might not get better until October. I wonder if there's a market for those sea nettle jellyfish????


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks.
something's gotta eat those jellies aside from turtles.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

I hope tomorrow is at least a Lil bit better Vis than that. My fingers are crossed

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

